# Newest Tin Boater



## RedHatRedNeck (Mar 8, 2019)

Gabriel Paul arrived at 2037 yesterday. Our room overlooks the pond. Can't wait to get him on the boat. So far we've had our first feeding, first bath, and first exposure to Waylon Jennings, Willie Nelson, and Hank Jr.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hounddog (Mar 8, 2019)

Congrats on the new little one! He will be ready to get on the water in no time!


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2019)

Congratulations man! :beer:


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 8, 2019)

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE NEW ARRIVAL!!


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Mar 10, 2019)

Congratulations
The fun, most rewarding part of living has just begun


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Mar 10, 2019)

GABRIEL - derived from Hebrew meaning GOD IS MY STRENGTH!!!!!

Praising God our Father and thinking the prayer warriors who went to battle for our little man with us. 

Please do not feel hurt or offended if you weren't any of the first ones to know. We wanted to make sure we had enough information to give out and not leave too many questions. 

For those wanting to reach out, please no calls - just texts and PMs and send them through me to give mommy some rest. 

Our baby boy is one strong fighter. Continued prayers are appreciated.

Alright everyone. We have not been posting much about Gabriel, so we figured it's time for an update. 

Two nights ago, less than 24 hours after he was born, Gabriel began having seizures. He was transferred to a better suited facility into a NICU. It was determined he had both a subdural and subarachnoid brain bleed, and had also had a couple small strokes. 

The combination was too much for his tiny brain and caused the seizures; either issue alone would not have even been noticed. 

After lots of tests and some medications, there were no seizures for 24 hours and he was removed from most of the machines he was on. 

They are working on getting him feeding from momma so they can take him off his IV nourishment and so they dont have to put a feeding tube in. The first dose of mommy milk was enough to drop the IV nourishment in half. They hope to have his IVs completely removed by tomorrow morning. 

They are going to do more labs to try to figure out why the strokes happened in the first place, and we have a couple possible leads. 

When we eventually get to take him home, he will continue to be on the seizure meds until the neurologist determines he can be safely taken off of them. As of now there is no way of knowing how the seizures affected his development; we likely wont know until around 6 months old; however, the Drs have positive expectations.

He has improved significantly, and we got to hold him today after about 36 hours of not being able to (hardest thing I've ever done is listen to him cry and not be able to hold him).

We are hopeful that we will be able to take him home soon.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Mar 10, 2019)

Prayers sent


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Mar 12, 2019)

Gabriel Update:

Thank you Lord and all you prayer warriors for your continued prayers and support. 

GOOD NEWS IS I GOT TO GET MY SCARY BED TAKEN AWAY LAST NIGHT AND GOT A NORMAL BED - AND TODAY IM BACK IN THE SAME ROOM WITH MOMMY AND DADDY. 

I'm not ready to come home just yet but people.are asking daddy questions on things that mean I'm on the road to being on the road home. Please remember to communicate through daddy as I need to eat every 3 hours and am wearing mommy out.











Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Mar 13, 2019)

Thank you Lord and all you prayer warriors.

My name is Gabriel Paul and my Dr just came in and told mommy and daddy to make me a Dr appointment with my regular doctor for Friday so that means I GET TO GO HOME TOMORROW!!!!! We are officially wire free they took my last monitors off this morning.





Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 14, 2019)

Aw, that is really terrific news. Wishing all the best to you and your family.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KMixson (Mar 14, 2019)

Prayers sent. Congrats on the new fishing partner.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Mar 14, 2019)

We're home








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

